# How do you make a cricket trap?????



## patrickfraser (Apr 5, 2011)

I am outside in my backyard and i hear all kinds of crickets. Is there a way to make a trap or collector of sorts for them? What do they prefer to eat? (possible bait) It seems like such a resource now, as before it got annoying. HEY! I can kill two birds with one stone. Shut those things up AND feed my pets. Win win. Now how do I catch them?????


----------



## Arwen9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Found this with handy-dandy Google. Sounds like it would work. :huh: 

http://www.ehow.com/...cket-traps.html


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 6, 2011)

I could've done that. lol. I guess i'm just getting too lazy. I'm gonna get a loaf of bread tomorrow. I guess a french roll would work on a smaller scale. It's not like I'm going fishing or anything.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 6, 2011)

Back in Michigan, i used to spray the hose against the house, and the crickets would crawl up the wall from the tiny cracks they were hiding in. I'd get 5 or 10 every time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 6, 2011)

interesting, I just stand outside and they jump on me shoes! soon as I bend down, their off! :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 6, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> interesting, I just stand outside and they jump on me shoes! soon as I bend down, their off! :lol:


Sounds like a good way to take some exercise.


----------



## Arwen9 (Apr 6, 2011)

You'll have to tell us if it works.  

I'll use it if so, just because it would save some money. Since I've got salamanders as well as mantids that eat crickets, it adds up. Fast. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't get the bread today. Maybe, tomorrow. Who knows...Maybe tonight. I can still run to the store. I will post my findings when I have some. Happy trapping...


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll have to try this once it gets a little warmer here and the crickets start coming out. I usually just leave the porch light on for a while at night and all the flying food comes straight to me.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, my attempt at a cricket trap was thwarted by unknown vermin. Possibly a possum. I made 3 small ones out of french rolls. When I went out to check they were all gone. As I was pulling out of the drive, under the car there was the remnants of one of the traps. It had been torn up. Maybe something got a feast of crickets. WHATEVER!


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 9, 2011)

That's annoying. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Arwen9 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ouch.

I'm not sure where else you can put it that a possum can't get to it. Maybe in a garage or basement?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 10, 2011)

If the crickets were there. lol. Only outside, thank goodness.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe put a milk crate over it, with a brick on top?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 11, 2011)

Deby said:


> Maybe put a milk crate over it, with a brick on top?


EXCELLENT IDEA! Sometimes, I think , I just don't think.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks!  I hope it works.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 12, 2011)

I use a yellow jacket trap laid on it's side with dry dog food in it. But I use that indoors for loose crickets. I assume outside you'll get heaven know's what in such a trap (ants for certain). And if the trap was previously used for wasps you'll likely get them too.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 10, 2011)

i use yen saws white clothe trick, hang a thick white clothe up and point a bright light at it. Not only do crickets try to get at it. You may get lucky and have a pregnant female mantis jump on it =) light attracts the weirdest things... like neighbors lol =P


----------

